# question about stock boost???



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

please can anyone tell me what the stock boost is on a gti-r? any info would be greatly appreciated thnx. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so you want to know what the stock boost is on a t28 huh? well, search for t28 stock boost and see if anything comes up...prolly 8psi


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. 7-8 psi... if you send me a brand new one to my PObox, ill test it for you, and return it when the results come back... -te-he-he


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

Chuck said:


> yeah.. 7-8 psi... if you send me a brand new one to my PObox, ill test it for you, and return it when the results come back... -te-he-he


thanx for the info. greatly appreciated :cheers:


----------

